
Twitter explains why it won’t block ‘world leaders’ – without naming Trump - Bahamut
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/01/05/twitter-explains-why-it-wont-block-world-leaders-without-naming-trump
======
btian
Twitter should be honest for once and tell the truth - that Trump is good for
its bottom line.

------
twolines
Can't the same argument be made for extremist leaders that see a lot of
support?

~~~
qbrass
They can't be that important if they were blocked from Twitter.

